# Fairbourne near Barmouth



## paul and jennie (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi im looking to see if anyone know if the NO OVER NIGHT is at Fairbourne near Barmouth at the end on the miny railway if so any ideas anymore near there thanks


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 21, 2019)

My understanding is that overnight parking is not permitted at the end of the railway line.

There's a car park in Fairbourne.

If you use the online POI Map you can check for other options.


----------



## Millie Master (Aug 21, 2019)

I was only talking to the park ranger last week and he talked about overnight parking at the car park which is located next to The George Inn at Penmaenpool which is located to the outh side of the toll bridge that crosses the estuary.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 21, 2019)

At the end carpark and laybys on the way there last time we we were there. Carpark at the signal box near the toll Bridge is also no overnighting now too (used to be small charge and honesty box)


----------

